# Dateitypen auf Standard zurücksetzen!?



## daDom (20. November 2003)

Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen Corel Draw installiert.

Das Shit-Programm hat sich mit allem Grafik Dateien (*.jpg etc...) verknüpft.

Jetzt hab ich es wieder runtergeschmissen, aber jetzt haben die ganzen Dateien (*.jpg etc...) immer noch das Bild von Corel Draw und wenn ich doppelt drauf klicke, dann wird noch immer versucht, die Dateien mit Corel-Draw zu öffnen.

Natürlich geht es jetzt nicht mehr, da Corel deinstalliert wurde.

Daraufhin erhalte ich bei jedem Öffnen einige Fehlermeldungen.

Ich habe jetzt provisorisch die JPG's mit 
"Öffnen mit..."->"Dateityp immer mit diesem Programm öffnen"
mit dem Internetexplorer  geöffnet, aber ich hab ja nicht nur JPG's auf dem Rechner.

Wie kann ich das alles aufs Standard zurücksetzen?


----------



## DaLan (20. November 2003)

Explorer Aufmachen (Windows Taste + E )

Menuepunkt: Extras - Ordneroptionen

Dann oben auf "Dateitypen" dort die Dateitypen raussuchen, die Du festlegen möchtest und das entsprechende Programm wählen


----------



## daDom (20. November 2003)

Hmm, wo finde ich das Symbol für JPG?

Und da sind noch ein paar Dateitypen, die von Coreldraw genutzt worden sind.

Kann mir jemand sagen, mit was diese Dateien bei DIR verknüpft sind?

Das sind folgende:

CPT
PCD
PCX
TIF
Wi


----------



## Erpel (20. November 2003)

Dein Fall ist mit Hilfe von TweakIU leicht zu lösen
Das hat ne "Dateitypen wiederherstellungs-Funktion"


----------

